# PIKE!



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

I'm going after Pike this year hard anybody got any tips tricks hot spots time of the year Dynamite Baits that catch em where is the numbers of them or where to get the big ones any info help thanks fellas


----------



## Matt R (Jun 26, 2015)

Spawn earlier than any other fish. Will be moving up shallow very soon. Spinnerbaits, shallow jerk baits or live large minnows have always worked for me.


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

Mosquito drift with minnows north side of causeway around pikey bay!


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Spinnerbaits go get em now


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Spinner baits, large Vibrax spinners, spoons, 5" paddle tails.


----------



## blueguy140 (Jan 5, 2016)

i catch quite a few of them trolling flicker shads for eyes at berlin shallow on accident some real nice ones to


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

blueguy140 said:


> i catch quite a few of them trolling flicker shads for eyes at berlin shallow on accident some real nice ones to


BG-Just curious, how shallow? FSs I've used troll 11 ft and deeper. Do you modify them somehow? The way they've been constantly evolving, maybe there's now a shallower one I'm not up to speed on?

For OP, you may know all this but I always heard that Breakneck Creek(which starts in Hartville at the Congress Lake outflow and runs into the Cuyahoga in Kent) has lots of Northern Pike but you'll need to contend w/ mostly private land and need to knock on doors to obtain written permission to fish it. Congress Lake has always had pike in it from stockings but of course, all private. Perhaps some get out? Also, the Cuyahoga west of Kent, and down to Cuyahoga Falls, has them as well with some park access. As far as time of year, right now should be great!


----------



## blueguy140 (Jan 5, 2016)

i run regular flickers 5s 6s and 7s just bounce em off the bottom the fish love it no weeds to worry about in berlin i trolled inside of 7ft at berln snag up every now and than but i let bounce off the bottom u would think it might spook em but it does the opposite they love it i think it resembles a dying shad floppin all over the place i like to troll shallow at berlin


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

Thanks everyone and I fish Berlin some so all that helped me too this website is full of good fisherman and advice


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

*Rapala Balsa Xtreme BX Jointed Minnows*


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

CP Swing for all the old guys here.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

WOW, haven't thought of the CP-Swing for years...caught lots a trout on those for sure!!


----------



## Jay bird (Feb 27, 2017)

cuyahoga river best pike fishery in the whole state hands down '


----------



## mosquito walleye (Aug 3, 2012)

Once weeds come up on the western shore line in Mosquito. Just go all over those weeds and cast spinners above the weeds and shallow divers, you can destroy them on that side of the lake. When weeds are just starting to grow and you can get in some of the coves on the western side, go in those and cast weeds as well. I have also destroyed them with a square bill around weeds in those coves. Hope this helps.


----------



## Jarnos123 (Aug 8, 2011)

Mepps Black Fury, "yellow" blade and hair, #2 or #3 size. I have caught literally hundreds of Pike on these in-line spinners. (I am not exaggerating). I also cut off at least one of the hooks off the treble. I only catch and release pike and have found that after the battle and the Pike is stressed anyway it is much easier to release them without the full treble. It also helps reduce snags when fished around timber. If you look close you can see one in the attached photo.


----------



## Rootstown308 (Mar 15, 2012)

Specwar said:


> CP Swing for all the old guys here.


 haha, cp swing. im 27 and theyre wayyy before my time...however i did find a dozen or so years back and before losing them all i did really well with them. same with the OLD Aglias, believe they were brass or something. But yeah the pike have been going for weeks now, try parts of the hoga in mantua and kent. breakneck hasnt been what it used to be in previous years so i dont even bother with the difficult access anymore. I prefer Mepps Aglias in fire tiger and a variety of rapalas. Preferably natural glass pattern HJs and X raps. As for live bait regular size minnows and large each work, but DONT SLEEP ON LEECHES! pike like them as much as walleye and anything else does.


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

Thanks fellas I'm going to hit somewhere tomorrow I think hope I got a pic to put on here


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

I tried my honey hole on hoga. Hooked a couple few weeks ago but nothing on Sunday. Water Temps were mid 40's then mid 30's Sunday. Hope it warms again soon.


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

I've done best on Johnson silver minnows with big grub


----------



## Jarnos123 (Aug 8, 2011)

My buddy fished a feeder of the tuscarawas Sunday and yesterday. Caught 15 between the two days. (8 on Monday in 2 1/2 hours) Biggest was 35" and had two smaller around 20". The rest were in between. 
He was throwing an X- Rap. 
They are active after the spawn. He sent pics but didn't want them posted.


----------



## Muskielewis (Mar 21, 2017)

Used to do good at Bolivar dam. Atwood spillway used to be good. Until access was closed to the fork downstream from the spillway. Mepps spinners 6 inch Grandma's and Jake's worked best.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

There are Northerns in West Branch but they are few and far between.


----------



## driftfish101 (Jun 25, 2011)

Whaler said:


> There are Northerns in West Branch but they are few and far between.


I catch northerns st wb every year crappie fishing. I see them and throw big gold mepps bucktails. I think there is a bigger population than people think.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Areas I went to at west branch don't have much water right now, levels are slowly coming up. Signs up at east ramp stating low water levels right now .


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> There are Northerns in West Branch but they are few and far between.


I too was going to say they are plentiful at West Branch driftfish. More pike than musky at West Branch. I have caught hundreds (literally) there crappie fishing (< 20") and a few mid-upper 30"ers trolling for walleye.
Never ever caught a musky there however.


----------



## Jeph03 (Mar 24, 2017)

I've gotten a couple hammer handles from Westbranch throwing daredevil spoons for muskie. always on the no wake end of the lake.


----------



## driftfish101 (Jun 25, 2011)

Lewzer said:


> I too was going to say they are plentiful at West Branch driftfish. More pike than musky at West Branch. I have caught hundreds (literally) there crappie fishing (< 20") and a few mid-upper 30"ers trolling for walleye.
> Never ever caught a musky there however.


I have caught a few muskie there incidentally. One on a senko r bass fishing. Haha. But ye I have caught some big Pike out of west branch.


----------

